# Star San



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone here use it? like it or hate it? other comments?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

never heard of it but then I haven't ventured into a lot of cheeses


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's a brief description.
http://74.125.93.104/search?q=cache:qBcleb9mmK4J:www.brew-winemaking.com/ProductPDF/4322.pdf+star+san&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a
And a picture
http://www.benshomebrew.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=sanitizerstarsan8
At the dilution rate of 1 oz per 5 gallons of water this would make a very convenient, inexpensive sanitizer for dairy/cheesemaking equip. Even kitchen counters/lotion production...
The 30 sec activation time is attractive as well. Especially if your boiling water is no longer boiling and your curd stirrer is contaminated. :crazy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

pm LeeAnne and ask if she has used it. I use the high % hydrogen peroxide. but it is dangerous so if you have kids not a good idea


----------

